

Conan O'Brien's 2011 Dartmouth Commencement Speech - mikeleeorg
http://video.teamcoco.com/video/conan.jsp?oid=254559

======
mikeleeorg
Nice quote:

"It is our failure to become our perceived ideal, that ultimately defines us,
and makes us unique. It's not easy, but if you accept your misfortune, and
handle it right, your perceived failure can become a catalyst for
reinvention."

------
arn
as I watch this, I need to point out the amazing Harvard commencement speech
from Conan in 2000

Video: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5cFY0-IFcwc> Transcript:
<http://www.allowe.com/Humor/book/COBspeech2k.htm>

edit: watched it. The harvard one was much better, imo. highly recommended.

~~~
pgbovine
and also Conan's commencement speech to Stuyvesant High School in 2006:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wi4-1d9DB9Q>

------
ericb
I enjoyed this greatly _when I found it on Reddit_.

Flagged.

